# cell phone is not accepting or receiving calls



## binzer58 (Jun 4, 2018)

I know th is is kind of odd but, i had the very same problem when i had my last phone. When i first received my phone i had a problem of the phone not receiving calls and not being able to phone call out. Not only that, when i am on the desk top it says that there is no sim card but, yet it put the stuff on my old phone on this phone. So, i took the back cover off once again and verified that the sim was in right and it was. Would i have to be re activated from the phone carrier? I thought you did not have to call the carrier if the sim card is already activated. It let me put in my g mail address but i can not receive or call out.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

many phones are carrier locked and depending where you obtained the new phone, it might be restricted to a different carrier to your existing sim card

you need to ring your network carrier & sort it out


----------



## binzer58 (Jun 4, 2018)

no, the phone i have is an unlocked phone and i am using a sim card that has already been activated from my last phone. Not only that when i turn the phone on and it loads up to the desktop it says on the top "no sim". I find that kind of odd because i put in my sim card from my other phone and it remembered what was on my phone. So, if there was no sim card it would not re install the apps that i had with my last phone. The problem i am having is i can not text or receive texts. I also can not make or receive calls.


----------

